# White Muscadine Peach



## toddrod (Nov 25, 2012)

While I was bottling up 6 cases of my 2012 sweet white muscadine wine today I remembered I had a bottle of Peach extract. In each of 12 bottles of wine I put 1 ml of Peach extract. It came out pretty good with just a hint of Peach flavor.


----------

